# LAN Netzwerk zwischen 2 Win7 PC´s einrichten...HILFE



## johnmclaine (10. Januar 2010)

*LAN Netzwerk zwischen 2 Win7 PC´s einrichten...HILFE*

guten tach liebe forenjünger/innen,

ich versuche verzweifelt ein netzwerk per lan einzurichten. es soll nur zum zocken genutzt werden. die www-verbindung läuft über einen fritzboxrouter, bei dem mit der internetverbindung keine probleme gibt.
ich bitte um eine punkt für punkt anleitung, weil ich wohl irgendwie zu doof dafür bin. ich habe auf meinem hauptrechner ein netzwerk eingerichtet und aif dem zweiten das passwort eingegeben. ich komme weder auf den einen, noch den anderen rechner.
ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN Netzwerk zwischen 2 Win7 PC´s einrichten...HILFE*

Du gehst auf start->systemsteuerung->netzwerk und freigabecenter.Dort machst du dein netzwerk erstmal zu einem "öffentlichen netzwerk" (ich gehe mal davon aus,das du heimnetzwerk oder arbeitsplatznetzwerk gewählt hast). Danach klickst du links auf "erweiterte freigabeeinstellungen ändern".
Dort setzt du die punkte bei (von oben nach unten)
Netzwerkerkennung einschalten
Datei und druckerfreigabe einschalten (kannst es auch ohne das probieren)
"freigabe des öffentlichen ordners" deaktivieren (kann bei bedarf auch aktiviert werden)
128 bit verschlüsselung für den schutz... (also standardeinstellung)
Kennwortgeschütztes freigeben ausschalten (wichtig)

Das machst du bei beiden pc`s und dann sollte es funktionieren.Wenn nicht,wirst du ob wohl oder übel die ip`s manuell zuweisen müssen.


----------



## Hasamaatlas (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN Netzwerk zwischen 2 Win7 PC´s einrichten...HILFE*

Er redet bestimmt von der Heimnetzgruppe die in Win 7 mit dabei ist. Wo ja auch das vernetzen angeblich so einfach sein soll. Mach es wie Turrican beschrieben hat stelle auf beiden noch die gleich Arbeitsgruppe ein.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN Netzwerk zwischen 2 Win7 PC´s einrichten...HILFE*

Moin,

wenn es sich bei beiden Rechnern um Rechner bestückt mit Windows 7 handelt, ist es lohnenswert, die sogenannte Heimnetzgruppe einzurichten. Alles andere wäre umständlich und dient gewiss nicht der Sicherheit.

Ich sitze gerade nicht an meinem Windows 7-Rechner Zuhause, weswegen ich dich nur auf eine Seite verweisen kann, die das Einrichten der Heimnetzgruppe ganz gut veranschaulicht: Windows 7 Heimnetzgruppe einrichten

Viel Erfolg dabei!

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## johnmclaine (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN Netzwerk zwischen 2 Win7 PC´s einrichten...HILFE*

danke danke danke... jetzt muß es wohl mit dem teufel zugehen, wenn es nicht klappt. ich werde berichten...auf das ich endlich im lan zocken kann...


----------



## rabit (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN Netzwerk zwischen 2 Win7 PC´s einrichten...HILFE*

Ja Öffentliches Netzwerk ist nicht sicher.
Heimnetz wählen und beide Arbeitsgruppennamen müssen gleich sein.
Feste Ip vergeben und es sollte danach fluppen.


----------

